# Portrait/Fashion: Jade - Self-Critique (C&C appreciated)



## helenjune (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

These are my recent images from a photo shoot, and so far I consider them my best work yet. 

Now to tear them apart.


*#1*







*Camera:* Canon 5d MkII
*Aperture:* F1.8
*Shutter speed:* 1/1000

*Positive Attributes:*

Good exposure
Model looks engaged? (well, to me she does)
Good colour balance
*Negative Attributes:
*

Not sure about the models expression, I don't really like it personally.
Possibly needs more colour?
I've overlooked editing out the stray hairs again
Even though the model is engaged, this is still a bit boring to me as a photo.
Not sure about the focus and sharpness - especially on her right eye.
*#2*






*Camera:* Canon 5d MkII
*Aperture:* F2.5
*Shutter speed:* 1/1000

*Positive Attributes:
*

Good exposure
I like the composition of where the model is standing in relation to the background
I like the movement in the photograph with the skirt being all skirt-y.
*Negative Attributes:
*

I don't think her pose and look is strong/decisive enough, she looks a little unsure to me
I don't think I put enough space for her feet in the foreground, it looks strange to me and like there should be kind of an equal amount of space under her feet and above her head.
I feel I have neglected to clean up the smudges on the wall to the left.
There's a strange line on her skirt on the bit that flares out to the right that I haven't corrected and not so sure how to without doing a dodgy job- having checked the original, I know that this was just how her skirt was normally.
I'm not sure about her fingers being curled like they are.
No real connection from model to the camera, for me.
*#3*





*Camera:* Canon 5d MkII
*Aperture:* F1.8
*Shutter speed:* 1/1000

*Positive Attributes:
*

Good exposure
I like the shape she is making with her body
*Negative Attributes:

*

Her eyes are sleepy looking - I did critique her on this during the shoot but a lot of her images came out with these kinds of eyes and I don't like the way it is affecting this photo.
There's a light spot on her skin above her breast that I couldn't seem to get rid of, it annoys me.
Boring, meaningless, superficial
All in all, though I believe these are the best pictures I have taken to date, they are still far too superficial and boring for my liking. I didn't plan this shoot very much at all, apart from selecting the location and getting a makeup artist to do TFP with, I didn't go in with a specific mood or feeling I wanted to capture, so both the model and I were a bit lost with what we were doing and this of course was reflected in a lot of her expressions during the shoot - I think that's definitely my fault and responsibility. 

Any advice or C&C you have for me is more than welcome!


----------



## Brinr (Jun 21, 2011)

Great self critique I love that you do this.  Great work as well, I would say that #2 the background is a little busy and does nothing to really "enhance" your model (ie no lines or shapes to push the eye towards your model).  I'm not sure about the tilt on the windows in #3, if you corrected would it give her too much forward lean?  That's all I got. :thumbup:


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 21, 2011)

The models eyes are so dark, especially in #2 and #3, but even in #1, they still seem too dark, no spark.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 21, 2011)

Well they're certainly not terrible! Being a bit lost as you said is probably what your problem was. It is a good idea to go in with a plan, have something visual in your head about how you want things to look. You seem to know what you DON'T want it to look like. It's nice too that you can critique your own photos. You'll get there in no time.
The way she's posed in 2 and 3 looks odd to me. Definitely like she doesn't know what to do. I would look up poses and have them memorized so you can direct more. 
Your light overall is nice, I think I would just like to see a little fill in her eyes, they're not completely raccoon-like but they're a little dark. 

If you're new to photography, you're doing great.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2011)

i think they look great I like the model, outfit and the tones are really nice.

Like mentionned, pay attention to makeup and the eyes, when shooting natural light without any reflectors or fill light , have your models wear a more peachy/nude makeup style instaid of smokey eyes because she will end up looking like a racoon . They are not too bad and ive seen and done worse myself. hahaha

:thumbup:


----------



## MWC2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I like these, but I'm with you on her eyes.  I think that if her eyes were brighter, more alive, the whole feeling of the images would change.  That's all I got, I love everything else about them (ok I don't like her shoes with the skirt but that's a personal thing, lol).


----------



## gsgary (Jun 21, 2011)

Apertures are too small with a F/F camera


----------



## amandalee (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought these were great! I agree with the eyes though everything else looks great. I will say that #2 looked awkward to me... a little unbalanced maybe? But awesome job!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2011)

Close examination makes me think you might have had slightly nicer-looking shots by stopping the lens down to f/3.5 or so...

I think your self-critiquing skills are quite impressive for a beginning shooter. These are not terrible...the model's clothing looks "fashiony", and the location looks quite nice--clean, tidy, and somewhat elegant. The makeup looks adequate, but her expression/posing/eyes are probably the weakest aspects. I think you held up the photography end of things okay, but I do think you should have stopped the lens down just a  bit more, for a better-quality image.


----------



## christian.rudman (Jun 21, 2011)

i think they eyes thing was just a makeup deal, she has gorgeous eyes to start off with anyhow. i love the tones in them all, great with the orange skirt and her skin. every one of these shots the subject is centered, would be nice to see some variation in placement. and a smile once in a while! especially powerful in say image #2. she doesnt seem to change expressions at all, but i think that part is something for you to direct her in. she doesnt seem like she is in her element per se, but the possibility is there. great photos really, just some minor changes that i think really could effect the moods of the photos. keep up the great work!

edit: and as the gentleman above me pointed out, stopping down a bit would have given you a little better dof with her without ruining your bokeh too much. im excited to see what you do next!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 21, 2011)

2 & 3 just look awkward and contrived to me. The background is at odds with her.

#1 is very nice but, as said before, the background is annoying.
I think it is over-exposed quite a bit.
She doesn't look luscious, she looks bleached out. 
There are really blanched areas on her nose and forehead.

Here is a link to a bigger one.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> 2 & 3 just look awkward and contrived to me. The background is at odds with her.
> 
> #1 is very nice but, as said before, the background is annoying.
> I think it is over-exposed quite a bit.
> ...



you totally scrwed it up.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a question for the OP: what application are you using to create your JPEG images?? I pulled the images from the web into two different image viewers,and both show incorrect parameters for the image height; other applications, like Photoshop, seem to recognize the proper image height. Here is what I mean:


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 21, 2011)

ghache said:


> you totally scrwed it up.



Wow, once I read your incisive analysis, I just had to agree.
It was the depth of thought, the great examples and, of course, your winning way of expressing yourself  just convinced me to throw up my hands, get out of photography and go back to being a meat packer, my original occupation.

Oh, and your spelling too - impressive
Perhaps you are not familiar with the word.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 21, 2011)

The posing issues I see in #2 and #3 seem to be the result of off-balanced footing and improper weight distribution.  If the feet are not set correctly, it translates throughout the entire pose, even if you're doing a head and shoulder shot.


----------



## amandalee (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm gonna do something crazy and disagree with traveler... I think that the first one is great... I like the lighter version much better  The other two just don't seem sturdy lol  but GREAT JOB!


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 21, 2011)

It took me a long time to decide, but I think I like Travelers picture better.  I like the more natural looking skin tone, and the eyes look more alive, although, its still missing that "spark", but I don't think you can add something like that PP.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > you totally scrwed it up.
> ...


----------



## jritz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree with Ghache, your edit takes away from the model.  Her skin looks way less soft in your edit, and you still didn't lighten up the eyes which is the biggest problem with the original.  If you don't want to take the criticism or dislike of your work, feel free not to post it and just hang out in your room and believe you are the best ever in the world.  I'm not hating on you, I just think you need to take peoples jokes or criticisms with a grain of salt.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 21, 2011)

I appreciate the softness of the first one. I think the model's expression is fine, she looked natural in the shot. The composition is great though, nothing to pick on. I think the eyes need a bit of sharpening and brightness adjustment. I am not sure how much you can bump it up without looking over done. Perhaps you needed strobe to help lighten things up a little.

The second shot can have great potential if you slow the shutter speed and capture the motion. I think it will be a neat one.

Third shot doesn't do it for me.

I think you may start to get a little too technical on yourself. Yes it is great to be aware of your own mistakes for future improvement, but don't take the fun out of your experience either.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the photography is fine.  Would have made for some great images if the model wasn't hung over.


----------



## helenjune (Jun 22, 2011)

> I would say that #2 the background is a little busy and does nothing to really "enhance" your model (ie no lines or shapes to push the eye towards your model). I'm not sure about the tilt on the windows in #3, if you corrected would it give her too much forward lean? That's all I got.





That's a good point about the background. Once I read your comment, I can see what you mean, it does look a bit busy - the word that comes to mind is "clumsy". I think I have a huge problem with combining background elements to enhance a shot, it's like I need to read a book about design basics or something.


I'm not sure about the tilt in the windows either, but I don't think it bothers me so much because to my eyes, it isn't immediately apparent. One thing I can say I don't like about the windows is simply that they're where they are at all.




> The models eyes are so dark, especially in #2 and #3, but even in #1, they still seem too dark, no spark.




I agree, I do think they're pretty dark - I actually tried to make them less dark in #1. They don't bother me so much as her expressions and the general lack of mood or feeling in the pictures. It's like The_Traveler says, they're contrived. I think all of them are - and I agree that there is no spark to her eyes, no life. 






> Being a bit lost as you said is probably what your problem was. It is a good idea to go in with a plan, have something visual in your head about how you want things to look. You seem to know what you DON'T want it to look like.




Yes, being lost is always my problem in photos. If I'm not lost, I'm being too cheesy and forced with ideas, and it feels that way too while I'm shooting. Going in with an actual idea in mind would be good as well, I feel I'm just a robot taking pictures at the moment.






> The way she's posed in 2 and 3 looks odd to me. Definitely like she doesn't know what to do. I would look up poses and have them memorized so you can direct more.






Yes, I'm unsure about my place as a photographer and where I should be directing a model, and to what extent. I think it's a big thing for the model to know what you're after, but usually don't know what I'm after and have just been asking them to experiment with their own looks and such. It's like I want to do this style of photography, planned out and orchestrated, kind of fashiony, but I have no idea what I'm even saying, what I want or if it is exactly the right avenue for me- seeing as I have a problem with being superficial and a lot of fashion photography is about superficiality and being marketable. 


But I don't feel like that's what fashion should be, and the ideas/thoughts in my head are difficult to access in terms of this. I keep drawing mental blanks but I know they're there somewhere.




> If you're new to photography, you're doing great.




And what if I'm not that new?  I've actually been trying to do photography since I was 16, but have been with it very on and off - as in I would try it for a few months, and then put down the camera and not pick it up for a year. All in all I've been doing it more consistently since I was 21, but still have quite large gaps in between taking photos.


I stopped taking photos at the end of last year for instance, and then started again near the start of last month.








> Like mentionned, pay attention to makeup and the eyes, when shooting natural light without any reflectors or fill light , have your models wear a more peachy/nude makeup style instaid of smokey eyes because she will end up looking like a racoon . They are not too bad and ive seen and done worse myself. hahaha






Thanks for the advice -  I've never shot a person with so much makeup on their face before. I wasn't sure about making her eyes lighter, because the makeup artist intentionally made them very dark and I thought it might be rude to take away from her work by over-editing it or something? I will definitely try to keep it in mind for next time though, to think more about the light in relation to what type of makeup is on the models face, because I really didn't think of it.






> Close examination makes me think you might have had slightly nicer-looking shots by stopping the lens down to f/3.5 or so...






Yes, for some reason I really favour shooting in high apertures - but I think you have to be quite experienced to use those higher apertures just right, which I'm not. 


I'm not really a beginning shooter, but I would say I'm mostly self taught, so even though I feel like I've been doing it for ages, the learning/improvement is slow, especially since I don't pick up the camera regularly enough.










> every one of these shots the subject is centered, would be nice to see some variation in placement. and a smile once in a while! especially powerful in say image #2. she doesnt seem to change expressions at all, but i think that part is something for you to direct her in. she doesnt seem like she is in her element per se, but the possibility is there. great photos really, just some minor changes that i think really could effect the moods of the photos.




I completely agree with all of your points, I definitely have a habit centring all of my shots and have been critiqued on it multiple times, still something I am working on shaking off. I think I need to go back to the basics of composition and shoot at a slower, more thoughtful pace. I'm learning how to direct models, and I'm starting to realise that working with amateurs isn't really going to help me in that department - I feel it would be good to work with a more experienced model so that I can learn from them. 








> 2 & 3 just look awkward and contrived to me. The background is at odds with her.
> 
> 
> #1 is very nice but, as said before, the background is annoying.
> ...




I totally agree about the awkward/contrived comment, they simply are.
I think the skin does look a bit washed out and the background is over-exposed in my edit, now that I compare it to yours. Maybe I'm having more trouble with post processing than I realise and am over-editing the originals?

EDIT: I uploaded an original that was automatically adjusted in photoshop and I didn't realise. This is the real original, no adjustments whatsoever, straight off the camera.













> I have a question for the OP: what application are you using to create your JPEG images?? I pulled the images from the web into two different image viewers,and both show incorrect parameters for the image height; other applications, like Photoshop, seem to recognize the proper image height.




I am using photoshop, but I am sizing my images weirdly-  I don't think I really know what I'm doing when it comes to resizing my images in general. I'll look into it 




> The posing issues I see in #2 and #3 seem to be the result of off-balanced footing and improper weight distribution. If the feet are not set correctly, it translates throughout the entire pose, even if you're doing a head and shoulder shot.




That's quite interesting, maybe I should take some modelling classes to get a better understanding of modelling or something? She does look unstable in #2, but I don't exactly see it in #3, most probably because I don't know enough or have good sensibilities about such things just yet.




> I think the eyes need a bit of sharpening and brightness adjustment. I am not sure how much you can bump it up without looking over done. Perhaps you needed strobe to help lighten things up a little.
> 
> 
> The second shot can have great potential if you slow the shutter speed and capture the motion. I think it will be a neat one.




Yes, a strobe. I am waiting for the triggers I ordered for a strobe I bought, so I can learn how to use one. Slower shutter speed to capture the motion - I'll try that definitely. I think I need to make more decisions about what I want the shot to look like first, it always seems to come back to that and that's not a surprising thing by any means 






> I think you may start to get a little too technical on yourself. Yes it is great to be aware of your own mistakes for future improvement, but don't take the fun out of your experience either.




I think I need to take a break from photography for a while to be honest.




> I think the photography is fine. Would have made for some great images if the model wasn't hung over.




Well she was an hour and 10 minutes late to the shoot so she might have been! 


I really appreciate all of you guys taking the time to give me your advice and opinions so far, you've all given me much to think about!


----------



## shortpants (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I still think you're doing great. And I know what you mean about not being able to get in the photograph what you have in your head, or being able to explain to the model. Just keep practicing. 
If you're feeling like you're in a funk, go to an art gallery to decompress. I mean it. I had a teacher that used to send us off to look at paintings and other artwork, not necessarily photography. It's just a way to to get the creative juices flowing. I've been meaning to do this myself.


----------



## ghache (Jun 22, 2011)

amandalee said:


> I'm gonna do something crazy and disagree with traveler... I think that the first one is great... I like the lighter version much better  The other two just don't seem sturdy lol  but GREAT JOB!



there is nothing crazy about disagreeing with "The_Traveler" lol. IMO he turned her into a racoon more than before and underexposed the picture too much + he doesnt like when we disagree with him. Watch out he might go postal.


----------



## vtimagemaker (Jun 22, 2011)

The first shot is by far the best. Lighten the eyes by dodging some, then add a rectangular vignette to push the background back a bit. Shooting at 1.8 makes it very difficult if not impossible to keep a face in focus especially if it's not a straight on shot. Try shooting at 5.6 or so. Your background will still be out of focus when shooting a tight head shot like that. Like you and others have mentioned, the model just looks like she's inexperienced and is lacking direction...and confidence. That will come to you both in time. Very nice work, just keep shooting. You'll get there.

Steve


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 22, 2011)

ghache said:


> he doesnt like when we disagree with him. Watch out he might go postal.



I don't mind when people disagree, lots of people do. But I do like people to make some sense and say why they think something, rather than just tossing a rock and running.


----------



## christian.rudman (Jun 22, 2011)

ghache and kerbouchard both seem to have nothing constructive to say in almost every post ive seen. i still dont understand why they are posting hatemail in a friendly critique forum. even though i agree you ruined the lovely tones of the op's photo. 

and to the OP, you have looked into or been made aware of the rule of 3rds im guessing, just use the absolute **** out of that technique. even if you center the shot, which is often a great way to say something in an image, keep those rules in mind. you dont really need models you are paying for, just find someone that both you and the model are comfortable working together. harmony is amazing.

and from your profile pic it looks like you could be your own model for some shots


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2011)

helenjune said:
			
		

>




I see it more like a CD-cover type of shot, square in aspect ratio. This scene WOULD have made a fantastic vertical composition, since she is standing against a light-colored wall, and is upright, and a vertical camera orientation would have shown more of her, and less of the plain c ream-colored wall, and just about enough of the OOF building on the right to give an urban feel. I cropped the horizontal original, so that there were some points of interest more or less on the rule of thirds points. Here's kind of how I see this shot, with a little bit more contrast added, and an sRGB profile added for web display, so it'll look good for Windoze users.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 22, 2011)

helenjune said:


> I think I need to take a break from photography for a while to be honest.[/COLOR]




No I don't think you need to put down your camera. You just need to learn to unthink.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 22, 2011)

christian.rudman said:


> ghache and kerbouchard both seem to have nothing constructive to say in almost every post ive seen. i still dont understand why they are posting hatemail in a friendly critique forum. even though i agree you ruined the lovely tones of the op's photo.



Where the hell did that come from?  I didn't say anything hateful in this thread.  As a matter of fact, I said the photographer did a good job considering the circumstances.  Leave me out of your rants...and comb your hair.


----------



## helenjune (Jun 23, 2011)

> And I know what you mean about not being able to get in the photograph what you have in your head, or being able to explain to the model. Just keep practicing.
> If you're feeling like you're in a funk, go to an art gallery to decompress. I mean it. I had a teacher that used to send us off to look at paintings and other artwork, not necessarily photography. It's just a way to to get the creative juices flowing. I've been meaning to do this myself.



Yes, that's a good suggestion, I believe I should get around to doing that at some point soon - I think it's different being surrounded by art in a physical sense, not just see it on a computer screen where you don't pay attention and consider things enough, where things are always distracting us. 

I think also what I need to do is make something purely for my own enjoyment and not intend on showing it to someone else, that way I know I'm doing it fully for myself, and maybe that will help me access the paths in my mind that currently feel closed off to me. Hopefully.



> see it more like a CD-cover type of shot, square in aspect ratio. This scene WOULD have made a fantastic vertical composition, since she is standing against a light-colored wall, and is upright, and a vertical camera orientation would have shown more of her, and less of the plain c ream-colored wall, and just about enough of the OOF building on the right to give an urban feel.



I like your edit - I really do prefer more natural looking shots like that, but for me she just doesn't have enough brightness in general. I don't like the magenta-y tone she has to her skin either, it looks odd to me. I DID shoot this vertically, remembering bitter jeweller saying I should shoot both wide and vertical of the same scene, but her head is still in the middle of every one of them, so she basically just has the same amount of her body showing.  



> No I don't think you need to put down your camera. You just need to learn to unthink.



Its strange because it feels the other way around, like I need to put more thought into the shoot beforehand and go in with a plan, because I don't feel like I do, though it's not an intentional laziness. I just can't seem to visualise, make decisions or allow my real ideas to flow towards the forefront of my mind. I don't think I'll put down the camera so much as use it for a different purpose and invest in a different medium for now - video filming. I think the process of that feels more fluid to me at the moment and it's still like photography, but in a looser sense...



> and to the OP, you have looked into or been made aware of the rule of 3rds im guessing, just use the absolute **** out of that technique. even if you center the shot, which is often a great way to say something in an image, keep those rules in mind. you dont really need models you are paying for, just find someone that both you and the model are comfortable working together. harmony is amazing.



Yes, rule of thirds was one of the first things I learnt and I did adhere to it for a long time, but these days everything feels like it just goes out the window. I find myself doing a lot of things I know I shouldn't be doing and wouldn't do if I consciously knew I was doing it. I don't know, it's weird. And I'm not paying for any models, just advertising TFP shoots. I have heard that working with female models and being a female yourself, it's good to "treat them like you're their best friend" -at least this is the advice I got from another female photographer, but I can't seem to take that advice, it's just not me, especially not with the models I'm choosing to shoot. 

I'm currently choosing models that I think look beautiful, but don't seem to have the personality or natural energy that I'd like to them to have. Perhaps that's what you mean by harmony I suppose - finding someone who is on a compatible level? I don't know, for some reason I feel like having to be "compatible" with a model and giving the excuse of "we're just not compatible" is something like a cop-out, an unsatisfactory excuse for poor results. But anyway, I think I'll be advertising more for actors now, and we shall see what we shall see!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 23, 2011)

helenjune said:


> That's quite interesting, maybe I should take some modelling classes to get a better understanding of modelling or something? She does look unstable in #2, but I don't exactly see it in #3, most probably because I don't know enough or have good sensibilities about such things just yet.


In #3, she looks as if she is about to fall backwards.  There is very little foundation showing.  This is mainly due to her being 90° to the camera in the 3/4 shot.  A foot forward and a twist of the hips would resolve this.  This body position is analogous to being square to the camera in a front facing shot (football shoulders).  The pose offers very little to creating a dynamic portrait with the body forming lines for the viewer to follow within the image.  Also, this position puts the shoulder as the prominent feature of the subject.  Add to that, the shoulder being bare skin, you exacerbate the issue of the face playing the major part of the portrait.  Keep in mind that a portrait is about the model's face first and foremost.

Now back to the feet.  I want to credit Ed Shapiro from the Camel for the following explaination of the importance in positioning the feet.  This is a quote from him in the thread for beginners portraiture.


> IT ALL STARTS AT THE FEET: Photographic posing for portraiture is like orthopedics in medicine, there are the mechanics of the body involved. I am sure some of the people here who suffer from lower back pain and other such discomforts have heard that many of theses issues start with the feet. Such problems like flat feet, fallen arches, ill-fitting shoes, other diseases or malfunctions of the feet cause pain not only the feet but the legs, hips, shoulders, the back and even headaches. Many doctors my prescribe orthotics, special support devices placed in the shoes, or custom made orthopedic shoes to correct some of theses problems.
> 
> Now, even of one has perfectly healthy feet, improper positioning of the feet and legs will cause a multitude of posing problems such as awkward poses and postures, discomfort, NOT being able to pivot or easily control the position of the hips and even affect the head and shoulder relationships as to finite positioning. The medical connections show us who our skeletal structure, muscles, and nerves are interconnected in such a way that the balance of the entire body can be affected by seemingly unrelated issues. It may sound far fetched but if you go to your doctor with back pain, for example, he may begin to examine your feet, your stride and even how your shoes fit and you may be referred to a specialist in these areas. Back pain can be caused by other serious problems bit I am giveen to understand that issues of the feet can be one of the causes of pains elsewhere in the body.
> 
> ...



Take note of the exercise he suggests in bold text.  It will help you consider the body mechanics of the model and how you can help direct them into a position that enhances a more dynamic photograph.

You mentioned doing things you know you shouldn't.


> Yes, rule of thirds was one of the first things I learnt and I did adhere to it for a long time, but these days everything feels like it just goes out the window. I find myself doing a lot of things I know I shouldn't be doing and wouldn't do if I consciously knew I was doing it. I don't know, it's weird. And I'm not paying for any models, just advertising TFP shoots. I have heard that working with female models and being a female yourself, it's good to "treat them like you're their best friend" -at least this is the advice I got from another female photographer, but I can't seem to take that advice, it's just not me, especially not with the models I'm choosing to shoot.


Keep a scapebook of clippings from magazines, copies from a book and notes you've made for posing models in a style that you find intersting.  Talk to and show the model how you intend to pose her for a visual clue.  Explain that you may ask for positioning body parts in a manner that may feel unnatural for them, but your ultimate goal is to make them look their best.  Make a shot list for the shoot and keep it nearby for reference.  Check them off as you go along to make sure you don't leave the session without that pose.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## helenjune (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoa that's a lot of really cool information and ideas - it's true, I never even considered the positioning of feet while doing portraits. I think I'll check that beginners portraiture thread out, I didn't even know it existed on here - I just gravitated blindly toward the people photography section. I will do that exercise you have bolded as well! 

The scrapbook clippings is a very good idea, and I like how organised and neat it all seems with your advice, it feels like if I did all of those things there would be a ton more control and we would both be much more relaxed during the shoot. Time to go buy a scrapbook!

Thank you very much Kundalini


----------



## kundalini (Jun 24, 2011)

helenjune said:


> Whoa that's a lot of really cool information and ideas - it's true, I never even considered the positioning of feet while doing portraits. I think I'll check that beginners portraiture thread out, *I didn't even know it existed on here *-


It doesn't.  I'll PM you.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 24, 2011)

kundalini said:


> helenjune said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa that's a lot of really cool information and ideas - it's true, I never even considered the positioning of feet while doing portraits. I think I'll check that beginners portraiture thread out, *I didn't even know it existed on here *-
> ...



I wouldn't mind that same PM either.


----------



## MWC2 (Jun 24, 2011)

jake337 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > helenjune said:
> ...



I wouldn't mind either.


----------

